
Tire pressure monitor systems could reveal driver location - colinprince
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2519983/data-privacy/tire-pressure-monitor-systems-could-reveal-driver-location.html
======
stephengillie
This article is from 2010.

The concerns are the same tracking concerns as those around RFID clothing.

